# Video: 96 Altima Right Motor Mount



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

Just thought I would make a video of the repair. Hope it helps. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Wo3n_5DH28U


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

Very nice video of the repair job. I'm sure it will help others.


----------



## MTips18 (Apr 30, 2010)

The only info I found was on the forums, I thought since I had the time why not film it.


----------

